# New Pen



## papaturner (Mar 2, 2009)

I did a trade today. Did some flat work and traded the work for a MontBlanc Fountain Pen. It is marked MeisterStruck, the nib has the no. 4810  14K and then at the pen end it has MontBlanc 585. Can any one share some light on it for me? I really don`t know anything about it. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## fiferb (Mar 2, 2009)

A quick google search of Montblanc 585 brought up quite a bit of info. This link was interesting:

http://www.rhamielsfountain.com/Rhamiels_Fountain_Pens/Authentication.html


----------



## papaturner (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Bruce.......My pen is authentic made in 1990. Good site thanks again for the help.


----------

